# IH 574



## Kent (Feb 16, 2018)

I am looking at buying a IH574, current owner tells me it wants to jump out of reverse when he is blowing snow with it. Also there seems to be a "click" when he is backing up and not under load. Any ideas from you experts?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'd be inclined to look at something else myself. Anytime you start getting into replacing transmission components, things can get real expensive and complicated really fast. Much more honed mechanics on here than myself, but unless you're getting a great deal on it, I'd keep looking.


----------



## Kent (Feb 16, 2018)

Thanks for the advice, Tractor Beam, I am able to get into it pretty reasonable, 2G and it comes with IH 2350(?) loader and 7' snow blower. So would this be a repair best left to IH shop? Same distance to IH shop or home.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

sounds like a bad synchronizer or blocking ring for the slider gear


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

the gear teeth could be galled


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The transmission repair is going to be hit and miss. New replacement internal parts will be NOS (new old stock), and I am unaware of a source today. 

Scrounging the tractor salvage yards may well be your only source of what is needed for the repair. Most sell entire assemblies pulled out of donor equipment. A 700 lb transmission delivery can be a challenge for most home shop guys.

A complex decision process. Home shop repairs will require splitting the tractor, which takes a level floor and a means to support the front half and rear half independently, and be able to move the rear half on rollers or the equivalent so it can be aligned and slid apart then back together. This is a 5,200 lb tractor, and the loader will add another 1,200 lb.

A dealer shop will be in your pocket for around $2,500 in just labor to determine the problem during the slow season, and twice that once farmers start working and need their services. Parts will be what they will be, but allow a budget equal to the labor charge.

I guess the question to ask yourself is, "Is the tractor potentially worth around $7,000?"


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

My guess on the ticking noise is probably a chipped or broken tooth on one of the reverse gears. The transmission on that series has straight cut gears, with the range portion(which includes reverse) has the sliding gear type. A broken tooth in this case can easily cause the gear to be forced away from the chipped off side when under load overcoming the detent spring and jump out of gear. 
Yes, accessing that portion of the transmission will be labor intensive, no doubt. On the other hand, what is your intended use for the tractor? If it's primarily operating the snow blower, then something would definitely have to be done about the transmission issue. 
The 2K price tag does seem reasonable, as the loader and blower could well be worth most of that. The loader should fit a number of 74 and 84 series tractors(and possibly others with a bit of work) should you come across one and the 574 could then become a parts tractor or used in some capacity where it can get by with a weak reverse.


----------



## Kent (Feb 16, 2018)

Thanks for sharing knowledge! Are there any plates or means to inspect without splitting tractor? Could more damage be caused by using it for one season? I could handle splitting it if that is what is needed but the gauges and special tooling required to set it back up upon reassembly can pose a problem. Summer duty will include 9' sickle mower and 9 wheel rake. Maybe move a few hay bales. Not sure if it will handle 16 wheel v-rake, she will be short of traction is my guess.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

It is surprising how long older tractors will 'keep on working' in a damaged condition. If you decide to buy it, they were a good tractor,new. 50 odd hp. with a loader and snowblower. You would #1 drain the trans oil and 'swish it out with diesel fuel, check for metal chips etc.,put in the proper trans lube and get to work. You may want to 'Bubba' some kind of a hook to physically hold it in reverse. Get the shop manual for it so you will know what the guts looks like. The price seems right and Fedup gives some good ideas.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

In answer to your questions:

The top of the transmission can be removed to inspect gear and fork condition. This requires removing the seat/fuel tank assembly, all of the hydraulic lines, and the entire top of the assembly. The transmission cover will have the shift forks attached to the underside so you would have to raise it high enough to clear the sides of the transmission housing.

Snow blowing a driveway is light duty, but actual field use of a tractor that is jumping out of gear under power can lead to catastrophic failure.

Splitting the tractor is not difficult if you have the room and means to align it for reassembly. The only "special" tool needed is the clutch alignment tool, and they are inexpensive. The transmissions on these tractors are very durable and once properly repaired, then correctly maintained, will outlast all the new tractors of today.

As for raking with a wheel rake, the key is weight of the tractor. You are dealing with a tractor weighing around 5,000 lb. stripped of the loader. Properly ballasted I would expect it to handle a wheel rake not exceeding two thirds the tractor weight. Given the type of equipment I use, that would equate to a 28 foot wide 14 wheel Kuhn on reasonably level ground. A wheel rake does not require a great deal of horsepower, just weight of the tractor being enough to handle the load.

Lastly, I presume you are dealing with a diesel version. The gas versions are very thirsty under load making them unsuitable for field work.


----------

